# Клиент Kerberos получил ошибку



## kayne (22.05.2018)

Привет коллеги, есть домен 2008 r2, два контроллера домена. Зашел в журнал windows на своем рабочем компьютере и увидел ошибку:

```
Клиент Kerberos получил ошибку KRB_AP_ERR_MODIFIED с сервера server1$. Использовалось целевое имя cifs/server1.domain.Local.     Event id 4
```
Что это еще такое? Как пофиксить проблему?


----------



## ROOT (22.05.2018)

kayne сказал(а):


> Привет коллеги, есть домен 2008 r2, два контроллера домена. Зашел в журнал windows на своем рабочем компьютере и увидел ошибку:
> 
> ```
> Клиент Kerberos получил ошибку KRB_AP_ERR_MODIFIED с сервера server1$. Использовалось целевое имя cifs/server1.domain.Local.     Event id 4
> ...



Втыкайте в DNS. Обычно это происходит, если в конечной сфере (domain.LOCAL) и в сфере клиента имеются учетные записи компьютеров с одинаковыми именами. Ошибка возникает по причине наличия нескольких записей в зоне прямого просмотра DNS, которые ссылались на один IP адрес.
Решение: ручное удаление ненужных записей


----------

